# why plumbers die



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TwinTrade said:


> Imagine my surprise when i opened the switchboard (brand new) and found that there was????????????
> 
> any guesses to the answer


...a dancing midget wearing a tu-tu?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> ...a dancing midget wearing a tu-tu?



Yes, but they carry little guns and that is why plumbers die.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Yes, but they carry little guns and that is why plumbers die.


I'll buy that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, I'll guess... someone did the water main bonding to a hot conductor instead of the neutral?


----------



## TwinTrade (May 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, I'll guess... someone did the water main bonding to a hot conductor instead of the neutral?


keep trying??????


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

All the neutrals on insulated bar and grounds separated and no MBJ?

Tom


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TwinTrade said:


> keep trying??????


How about I close the thread instead because this is ********? :thumbsup:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> How about I close the thread instead because this is ********? :thumbsup:



Bad morning?

Tom


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

davis9 said:


> Bad morning?
> 
> Tom


No, I just hate guessing. Pet peeve, I guess. He didn't give enough information to get the right answer... you have to get lucky and guess (out of all the possibilities) what the right answer is. I'd like to base my right answers, to the greatest extent possible, on skill and logic rather than luck and guess. 

/rant


----------



## TwinTrade (May 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> How about I close the thread instead because this is ********? :thumbsup:


How is this RETARTED

major fault on a domestic house, potential difference of 105 v across the sink and dishwasher and you want the close the thread

maybe different standards in Oz to US but still a huge problem

don't understand your thinking


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> No, I just hate guessing. Pet peeve, I guess. He didn't give enough information to get the right answer... you have to get lucky and guess (out of all the possibilities) what the right answer is. I'd like to base my right answers, to the greatest extent possible, on skill and logic rather than luck and guess.
> 
> /rant


Fair enough.

Tom:thumbup:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

TwinTrade said:


> How is this RETARTED
> 
> major fault on a domestic house, potential difference of 105 v across the sink and dishwasher and you want the close the thread
> 
> ...



Give us a hint, it is a big problem, was this job inspected?

Tom


----------



## TwinTrade (May 30, 2009)

davis9 said:


> Give us a hint, it is a big problem, was this job inspected?
> 
> Tom


OK you want a clue,

Main Neutral was in, no probs there
The MEN connection was into the Service Neutral Link
There was NO voltage on the copper water main but 105v on the gas pipe.



any thoughts

i know we run a different system here in Oz but we're all sparkies aren't we?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TwinTrade said:


> How is this RETARTED


You're the one that's making a children's game out of something purported to be serious.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

davis9 said:


> All the neutrals on insulated bar and grounds separated and no MBJ?
> 
> Tom


????

Tom

Not sure if you saw this earlier.


----------



## TwinTrade (May 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You're the one that's making a children's game out of something purported to be serious.


I'm sorry for wasting your time, I thought a forum was for discussion but maybe that's just how it is over here
Thought you guys had a thing called Freedom of Speech

My Mistake

Won't be Back


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Twin, it is a forum and we do discuss things but just say whats up instead of making us guess like we are at a kids party.

You give us a little info 

We guess

You say no

We guess 

You say no

We guess

You say no.

Not really fun from this side of it.


----------



## TwinTrade (May 30, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Twin, it is a forum and we do discuss things but just say whats up instead of making us guess like we are at a kids party.
> 
> You give us a little info
> 
> ...


OK Bob
I am new to the type of info, but didn't expect to get brushed on the first post, i thought maybe people out there would enjoy an electrical teaser, my mistake obviously
we are a bit more laid back in OZ


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

soooooo, what's the answer?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

holy christ...never figured we'd get a ****** aussie on the board...the koala's are so cute.....but it doesn't make up for it...

without a picture or a clue, this really is just annoying...

mark, i don't advocate closing this thread, but please change the title to indicate that it is a ******** thread...thanks


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just spill it mate. We all like a good story, but out with it. Some of us may be hungover, decaffinated, insert excuse for Saturday morning crankiness.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

somebody grounded the gas pipe instead of the water pipe, put the GEC on the EGC bar with no main bonding jumper and there was a fault to ground


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> somebody grounded the gas pipe instead of the water pipe, put the GEC on the EGC bar with no main bonding jumper and there was a fault to ground


Then he turned the gas gas on, light a cigarette, stood in a water puddle, and plugged into a non GFI'd outdoor recep.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Minuteman said:


> Then he turned the gas gas on, light a cigarette, stood in a water puddle, and plugged into a non GFI'd outdoor recep.


well that's just silly...everyone knows smoking is bad for your health:whistling2:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Minuteman said:


> Then he turned the gas gas on, light a cigarette, stood in a water puddle, and plugged into a non GFI'd outdoor recep.


 are you saying thats a bad guess


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> are you saying thats a bad guess


No, actually, I would say you were right on the mark. However, that being the case, the plumber may not be the victim, rather the home owner would be most likely to suffer shock.

I was trying to add some comic relief.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Minuteman said:


> No, actually, I would say you were right on the mark. However, that being the case, the plumber may not be the victim, rather the home owner would be most likely to suffer shock.
> 
> I was trying to add some comic relief.


 hopefully twintrade posts back. i bet he fixed it and theres no problem anymore


----------



## Benaround (May 5, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> hopefully twintrade posts back.


Hopefully he takes up plumbing !!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Benaround said:


> Hopefully he takes up plumbing !!


lmao


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'm going to guess that there was some sort of indigenous Australian wildlife in there, connecting things that weren't supposed to be connected.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Gas lines conduct now? What ever happined to pipe dope and t-tape?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ive never seen a new person stomped down so fast and hard. Theres some other people here that deserved that way more.

I am not partial to the guessing game, but still - im sure you get my point.

~Matt


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

what matt said. could have been handled much better.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ive never seen a new person stomped down so fast and hard. Theres some other people here that deserved that way more.
> 
> I am not partial to the guessing game, but still - im sure you get my point.
> 
> ~Matt


 

You can say that twice and mean it!!!! If you're hungover to the point of being an *ss, than you shouldn't drink. If you're unsure of your wifes whereabouts last night, than time to move on. If you're just not a morning person, than log on in the afternoon. If any of those three took place, have a beer and calm the freak down.


Wah, I still can't get over how some people get thrown to the lions on some of these forums.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Guys reread the thread. He was asked a couple of times to make his point. He kept up the idiocy. Then he pulled the matyr card. I think he got the response he deserved.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with Marc. Too little info provided and guess guess guess. 

OK - I had the beer and still wondering what the hell a gpo is - 





:blink:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Fredman said:


> I agree with Marc. Too little info provided and guess guess guess.
> 
> OK - I had the beer and still wondering what the hell a gpo is -
> 
> ...


 

Have another beer Chief. GPO- General Purpose Outlet.

Nowwwwwwwwww,..........should I say "DUH" like sparkyboys to end my statement????

There's such a thing as being civil, moral, and polite with other people.


Not everyone is an *ss, so there is no need to treat them like one. Lighten up a little guys


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

If I was a plumber, this would do it for me!


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

oldman said:


> Guys reread the thread. He was asked a couple of times to make his point. He kept up the idiocy. Then he pulled the matyr card. I think he got the response he deserved.


Not only that, but WTF does something a plumber does in Australia have to do with the NEC? I can think of a few places this thread might fit, and this is definitely not it. Why keep the game up when MDShunk, a moderator, made his position that strongly implied what it would take to correct it perfectly clear, along with a few other guys voicing their irritation?

Once things started going awry, the guy could have averted it all with a little common sense, a few more details, or the full story and a slight change in aproach. Instead he pulled the victim card, picked up his ball, and went home.....

...not the way a full grown adult would have handled it.

Now if the guy comes back and takes a different aproach to this whole situation and tries to clear things up, after all the negative comments and jokes, without any sour grapes, that would be something I'd have to respect and would like to see.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Deleted put in wrong qoute. I have a better idea.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I think these sum this thread up.


----------

